
Ask HN: What are the best times to post on HN? - warewolf
Pretty straight forward question. Wondering what location uses HN the most and when is the best time to post?
======
niftich
Anecdotally, the number of votes and comments correlates well with work hours
around the world, at least on weekdays.

I did some ballpark estimations by charting timezones on a UTC timeline.

Times when multiple large, English-speaking timezones overlap are the ones
with the most activity. This works out so that 7:00 -> 17:00 UTC are fairly
busy as Europe and either of India or US Eastern are at work; the contribution
of US Pacific continues a good amount of activity until 0:00 UTC.

Between the hours of 1:00 UTC and 2:30 UTC, India hasn't woken up yet, and
it's lunch hour for eastern Australia.

One day I hope to obtain some actual numbers to check this hypothesis.

------
CyberFonic
Hacker News is a global resource. So anytime you have something worthwhile to
share, post it.

If you are asking a question, then you might find StackOverflow useful. Most
forums seem to be hostile (to varying degrees) if you ask questions before
doing some research. In my experience, it is rare to come up with a good
question that hasn't already been asked. SO is good in this regards because it
allows us to polish answers over a long period of time.

------
brudgers
My experience has been that finding (or creating) good intellectually
interesting content is far more important than when it is posted.

------
sophie111
You can share post any time but i prefer usa base time.

